# Trouble using a hot glue web gun



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Last year I bought one of Minions Webber hot glue web guns last year (MW-CCL) and have yet to get any kind of decent results with it.

Most of the time instead of the hot glue shooting out it just flips back over the top of the gun tip and makes a mess. If I press the tip of the gun against something and then pull away sometimes I can get some webbing done, but this doesn't work well for large areas or areas out of my reach.

I don't know if I'm not feeding the glue fast enough, too fast, not enough air pressure, to much air pressure, or what.

What air pressure should I be using and should the valve on the gun be wide open or is that used for fine adjustment?

Are some glue sticks better than others?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Joker, I too had a minions gun and had some difficulty with it also. I think the key is 2 things, 1) Make sure the gun is at "full heat" before you start. If the glue gets cold, it wont spray out of the nozzle and flips over the top of the nozzle like a hard booger.

I used 1/4 air pressure (not very scientific, but turning the handle on the gun just a quarter turn for me wa good)) but remember the cold air shooting thru cools the glue also. If you have one of his smaller guns, it needs alot of time to re-heat and does cool off fast, so short burst of web are best. Make sure the copper tubing is positioned directly under the gun nozzle so it can "lift" the hot glue quickly, too much air and it blows gobs, not enough and it wont make any webs. I used Wal-Mart glue tick and made some decent webs, it truly takes alot of practice to make realistic webs so keep going and play with the settings a bit and at some point you'll say.."THATS IT"!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You might try fabric glue as well - it melts at a lower temperature.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll find that most of the time the tip of the air nozzle air aT the front of the gun is not atr the right angle and tossing cold air on the end of the gun.
Try bending the tip down a little .
Most guns are reccomended to run at approx 90 psi. unless you are trying to do detail work.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Hey Joker, I too had a minions gun and had some difficulty with it also. I think the key is 2 things, 1) Make sure the gun is at "full heat" before you start. If the glue gets cold, it wont spray out of the nozzle and flips over the top of the nozzle like a hard booger.
> 
> I used 1/4 air pressure (not very scientific, but turning the handle on the gun just a quarter turn for me wa good)) but remember the cold air shooting thru cools the glue also. If you have one of his smaller guns, it needs alot of time to re-heat and does cool off fast, so short burst of web are best. Make sure the copper tubing is positioned directly under the gun nozzle so it can "lift" the hot glue quickly, too much air and it blows gobs, not enough and it wont make any webs. I used Wal-Mart glue tick and made some decent webs, it truly takes alot of practice to make realistic webs so keep going and play with the settings a bit and at some point you'll say.."THATS IT"!


I didn't buy the top of the line gun, but didn't get the cheap one either. It's the middle of the road movdel MW-CCL.

I let it heat up but yeah I get lots of glue boogers...lol.



fritz42_male said:


> You might try fabric glue as well - it melts at a lower temperature.


Where's a good source for that?



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You'll find that most of the time the tip of the air nozzle air aT the front of the gun is not atr the right angle and tossing cold air on the end of the gun.
> Try bending the tip down a little .
> Most guns are reccomended to run at approx 90 psi. unless you are trying to do detail work.


I'll give the 90 psi a try I think 60 is what I've been trying to use so maybe not enough air. I double check the copper tubing as well. Should it be pointed more out and up as opposed to the tip of the gun?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

joker said:


> Should it be pointed more out and up as opposed to the tip of the gun?


Just low enough so it doesn't pass air over the tip or the gun.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just low enough so it doesn't pass air over the tip or the gun.


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can get Fabric Glue at most good fabric shops or upholstery shops. Only problem is it is a cream colour. It works well for creating teeth for corpsing though!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I made some adjustments and got some decent webs started, but still getting big clumps of boogers everyonce in a while. I think maybe my air compressor is having trouble keeping up the volume needed.

It's 5.2 cfm @ 90 psi, but it only has a 4 gal. tank.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Size is important!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use a regular glue gun with a can of computer dust remover held to the tip. Works every time, but I can't shoot looong strands.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got nothing to add. I just want to say this is a great thread. There's a lot of good information here.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have both an older web gun i got from Frighteners and found as long as you kept a rag handy and wiped when it started to glob you could get a good stream going.. Unfortunately with the fall weather here webbing outside didnt work too well due to the cooling of the glue you spent more time waiting.. I ended up getting one of the bigger minions web guns this year when they were on special so this should help with the temp issues.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*fixing the glue glob problemo*

Alright you have to look closely...in there demonstration video the tip on the copper pipe is cut at a more than 45 degree angle. Try it as see if it works. I will try in about 2 weeks so if someone else gets to it before I do please post on this thread.

http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore/webs-shooters-c-1_17_22.html

Thanks,

The Fire Guy!!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Along with these hints (all very good, btw) I'll add my own. With the air on VERY low I aim the gun down toward the ground and let a longish strand of glue drip down. I increase the air pressure until the strand starts blowing forward the way it should. Then you can raise up the gun and it should blow the webs properly. If not, slowly add/decrease air pressure. 

Having that added weight of the draping glue seems to "prime the pump", decreasing the flyaway globs I get.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I don't have the minions I do have the webcaster gun and I found out that standing to close to something does not work well at all. I tried all the different air pressures but it was how far I was standing was the big differnce. I don't know if that makes a big differnce on the minions but you might try that and like someone else said make sure you let it heat up real good before using and I have tried the minions glue and it works just find in my webcaster gun. 

THanks,
Brian


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Mine works better pointed down also. I try to keep it that way while I am webbing. Even if I have to get on a ladder. If not after awhile the glue will build on the air line tip. I tried bending it closer. But that still didn't work as well as just letting the glue drip down from the tip, instead of off the tip.I use the cheap long sticks in mine.


----------

